# Your Best Pedal Purchase of 2009?



## NIK0

Saw this thread somewhere else and thought it would be great to chat about it north of the border. 

I can say that my Skreddy Mayo and Pig Mine are stunning fuzz pedals and couldn't be happier. 

But by far it would have to my Pete Cornish LD3. What it difference it made to my guitar signal. My signal is so much clearer and cleaner now and running through a bunch of pedals is no longer an issue. True bypass is nice in one way but absolutely sucks when you have more than just a few TB pedals. 

Every pedal junky should own a line driver. That's my #1 pedal purchase in '09.


----------



## zdogma

Whetstone phaser. The best sounding, quietest, most versatile phaser I've ever used.


----------



## mrmatt1972

EHX English Muff'n -awesome fuzz and overdrive, tube changes make a huge difference.


----------



## AlcolmX

Lovepedal Les Lius - cranked Fender tweed at bedroom levels. Sounds awesome stacked with the Danelectro Transparent OD too.


----------



## Scottone

Have to say, my Keeler Stretch Wah would be the coolest of the one's that I've acquired this year.


----------



## KoskineN

Mmmm that's a tough call, but I would say my Skeddy Lunar Module and my Fulltone Soul bender. The Dr. Scientist CosmiChorus is not too far behind...


----------



## JMann

Without a doubt, my Dirty Little Secret. Fulltone '70 fuzz is also right up there. Cool thread btw.


----------



## BadCo73

It would have to say my best pedal purchases for 2009 would have to be my JMI ToneBender, my Lumpy's Tone Shop OC81D MKII fuzz pedal, Swart Atomic Booster and a Divided by 13 Dyna Ranger I bought off of a member. I have had several cheaper fuzz pedals over the years and really did not like fuzz at all, when I got the two fuzz pedals I listed here I have become a huge fuzz fan. The only pedals I use at the moment are my fuzz pedals and my treble booster pedals, I do not have any need for a overdrive pedal anymore.


----------



## mrmatt1972

BadCo73 said:


> It would have to say my best pedal purchases for 2009 would have to be my JMI ToneBender, my Lumpy's Tone Shop OC81D MKII fuzz pedal, Swart Atomic Booster and a Divided by 13 Dyna Ranger I bought off of a member. I have had several cheaper fuzz pedals over the years and really did not like fuzz at all, when I got the two fuzz pedals I listed here I have become a huge fuzz fan. The only pedals I use at the moment are my fuzz pedals and my treble booster pedals, I do not have any need for a overdrive pedal anymore.


Dude, I think the point of the thread is to pick 1!


----------



## davetcan

Kingsley Jouster. Last pedal purchased this year and without a doubt the best. "May" fall outside the traditional definition of "pedal" though.


----------



## keto

I had to go look at my board, I've turned over a lot this year...but when I looked, the answer hit me like a sledgehammer. I traded TraynorGarnet for a 90's reissue ProCo Rat a couple of months ago and it's the landslide winner! It's not fantastic at lower volume, loses some bass and can be a bit fizzy but thru my Hiwatt cranked up, it's the roaring tone I crave.

Other candidates were the Way Huge Swollen Pickle and the Verbzilla I found for $50 at L&M Calgary.


----------



## Rugburn

It's a tough call. I had my old ZW Crybaby gutted by MJM pedal guru Mike Milcetic and converted to vintage Vox specs. Very nice wah for sure. The best though, has to go to my vintage EHX Small Stone purchased here on the forum from Eric B. Everyone who's heard this thing is blown away by it's swirly warmth. I've tried the Nano Small Stone, and while it's a decent pedal for the money, it's got nothing on the originals. 

Shawn :smile:


----------



## BadCo73

There were a couple other members on here that listed more than on pedal and you never mentioned anything about them. So I am curious why you singled me out to pick on.


----------



## david henman

...hard to decide between the fet dream and the plush extreme creme - both are amazing.

at the moment, i'd have to give the nod to the extreme creme, if only because i was tinkering with it last night and, once again, discovered that the more i lower the gain, the more pure tone is revealed. tonight i'll experiment a little more with the fet dream.

the plush _noxious_ pedal sure sounds intriguing...

-dh


----------



## dan_

I didn't buy a lot of pedals this year, so I don't have as much of a dilemma picking a favourite as others might. Definitely my Line6 DL4. A little overwhelming at first, but the more time I spend with it, the more fun I have.


----------



## JHarasym

T-Rex Moeller. Heaven with my Trinity Deluxe.


----------



## Sneaky

Hands down... the Echo Czar. 










I haven't bought many other pedals this year, except a few Boss pawnshop bargains.


----------



## NB_Terry

The Timmy pedal I got is great!


----------



## mrmatt1972

BadCo73 said:


> There were a couple other members on here that listed more than on pedal and you never mentioned anything about them. So I am curious why you singled me out to pick on.


I'm not picking on you. Sorry if you feel that way.


----------



## Ti-Ron

That was a big FX year! I when on a buying spree during the 6 fist months of the year so I had time to deal with many sounds but I definitly find THE one!

EQD - Hoof Fuzz with the addition of my guitar volume knob! This is the perfect sound, I can go wherever I want with that!


----------



## Ti-Ron

davetcan said:


> Kingsley Jouster. Last pedal purchased this year and without a doubt the best. "May" fall outside the traditional definition of "pedal" though.


Any reviews or samples of it? Just for our earing pleasure!!!


----------



## mario

I have bought some great pedals over the year, but the one I am just in love with is the Menatone King of the Britains. It is an older model with PTP wiring.
Not only does it sound great but I love the graphic on the pedal (...old Monty Python fan here).http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y81/mario26/menatone-king-of-the-britains-guita.jpg


----------



## dino

*it is a toss up*

Ok I decided between the diamond fireburst and my digitec hendrix expressions pedal and the digitec wins. I did lots of changes in my gear this year but I think the pedal I most enjoy is the hendrix by digitec and the FS3X footswitch makes this pedal a whole lot nicer.

Happy New Years , Dino


----------



## hollowbody

I'd have to say it's my v3 OCD, but the Tone Press is right behind it.


----------



## prodigal_son

1981 Ibanez SD9 for $70.


----------



## zdogma

Ti-Ron said:


> Any reviews or samples of it? Just for our earing pleasure!!!


http://www.kingsleyamplifiers.com/jester/jouster.html


----------



## bagpipe

The Catalinbread Semaphore trem pedal which I picked up here recently. I use trem a lot, and this one sounds awesome - super versatile with a variety of waveshapes and tones.


----------



## mhammer

I was going to say that I don't think I bought any pedals in 2009, but I stand corrected. I bought an old Boss RPH-10 desktop phaser ( http://www.modezero.com/boss-rph10.htm ) in February or so, and installed an envelope follower in it that can be mixed in with the LFO. http://hammer.ampage.org/files/RPH-10-a.jpg A nice phaser!

I also made myself a Phase 90 clone with a variable resonance and variable sweep width control to complement the speed control. This 3-knobber has a very nice chewy phase sound. Sounds great when combined with a chorus.


----------



## fraser

2009 was the first time i got any pedals in about 12 years- and i got 2.
heres my favourite of those lol-
REDesign GE BOOST- germanium boost, with an extra knob to go from classic rangemaster type treble boost to full boost. dont need the extra knob, im just into the old school treble boost, but the extra option is a nice feature.
built by forum member 'suproman'. it kicks ass- and its a tiny little thing.
thought i needed an overdrive or something, but i needed this instead.










you can see in the pic the other pedal i bought, a dano spring king reverb. i like it a lot too, and also bought from a forumite, 'peter benn'.


----------



## dufe32

The OCD (v4) was a good purchase, but the big winner is the Crowther Hotcake. Every guitar player should have one on his pedalboard, it's a "must have" in my honest opinion. I'm very lucky to own both the OCD and the Hotcake, since I have those (6+ months), I don't see the point in buying more dirt boxes - but that's just me!


----------



## Chito

The Boss FRV-1 Fender 63 Reverb pedal. I've not used reverb pedals much but this one is close enough to the so-called Fender Reverb sound. I have the reverb on my amps on all the time when I'm playing, not much but it's there and this pedal can do almost the same thing. Nice to have when you have a non-reverb amplifier and want to add reverb to it.


----------



## Xanadu

Maxon SD-9, found it at L&M used for $100


----------



## Greenbacker

mario said:


> I have bought some great pedals over the year, but the one I am just in love with is the Menatone King of the Britains. It is an older model with PTP wiring.
> Not only does it sound great but I love the graphic on the pedal (...old Monty Python fan here).http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y81/mario26/menatone-king-of-the-britains-guita.jpg


Ha! Where did you get that one? I used to have an identical one that I ended up selling to the guy who was playing for _We Will Rock You_.


----------



## monty

After years of note buying any, I bought a whole bunch this year.
Of all of them, my favorite isnt even on my board-the Boss RC-2.
Just awesome to practice with.


----------



## JMann

Happy New Year to everybody.:wave:

Hey Monty

I read about these RC 2 pedals (it's a looper, right?) and loopers in general being great for practice. Could you explain how this works as a practice tool? Do they contain rhythm tracks? Thx.

Jim


----------



## johnsatrimayer

I want to pick one but the Fulltone Fulldrive 2 w/ MOSFET and the Eventide Timefactor we're my top purchases this year. :smile:


----------



## NIK0

Sneaky said:


> Hands down... the Echo Czar.


I heard very little about this pedal but what I did hear is that I is a sweet analog delay pedal. Can you give us a review of it and how it stacks up with other delay pedals?


----------



## zontar

I only bought one pedal in 09--and it was the first one in a long time.
So that would be my best purchase of 09.

My Boss AW-3 Dynamic Wah.

Lots of fun.


----------



## Peter

Best this year would be Fulltone GT500


----------



## Greenbacker

Keeley Rat. Wow! Goes from one extreme to the other and way more clear and hi-fi than the stock one. You can especially hear it on the low strings.


----------



## tunebox

*Best '09 pedal purchased*

BOSS RC-20XL loop station. 

... as requested in one of the above posts, here is a mini-review;

This is a great pedal for practicing at home with. It has a nice feature set which is extremely easy to use. I dropped an A-B/Y pedal ahead of mine to allow for two pedal chains going into separate amp channels - one with the loop station, one without. Every effects pedal after the loop station will allow you to experiment with different sound combo's for the recorded (main) phrase and gives you a great opportunity to experiment with different leads on a separate pedal chain/channel against it. If you happen to hit a good lead phrase while horsing around you can overdub the original phrase track to capture it (before you lose it). The overdub can also be "undone".

Any of the recorded phrases/tracks can be permanently written for future playback during other sessions/after the pedal has been power cycled. 

There are 11 independent (phrase) tracks - for separate songs - and you can record up to 16 minutes of playing time on these tracks. There are THREE inputs: Instrument, Microphone, and AUX and although I've never used the AUX input, it permits pre-recorded music input (if you want that) from say an .mp3 source. The MIC and INST inputs have their own level adjustments as does the overall pedal "output" level.

Finally, it has a volume controlled tempo (click) tone which offers a red LED (blinking) light for tempo reference in case the click tone volume control is set to zero.

This pedal makes me highly productive at home practice sessions.


----------



## pattste

I've never been into effects much, getting along fine with just my Keeley/Boss BD-2 Blues Driver. But in 2009 I decided to build a small pedalboard and bought three more pedals. I think my best purchase would have to be my *Hermida Zendrive*. I was surprised that it is a bit of a one-trick pony. But what a trick! Absolutely the best lead tone that I have ever experienced. It complements my Blues Driver well because I see the BD-2 as more of a rhythm/light-OD/crunch pedal. Another pedal that I bought is the Fulltone Supa-Trem, the best sounding tremolo in my opinion. I bought it used / like-new locally for a great price.


----------



## copperhead

i got a ibanez ts9dx with the 4554 chip, smooth was just what i was looking for $60.00 on ebay i already owned a modded boss bd2 ,mxr zakk wylde overdrive which sounds allot like the ts9 when you roll the tone & DRIVE BACK and a boss sd1 which sounds good as well but the TS9DXwas a wonderful buy very smooth creamy if that bd2 is not the flavour stock modding it wont change it enough get what your lookin for IMO its more of a tele sounding pedal,,,, maybe like cats n dogs just not what your lookin for


----------



## chuck_zc

Picked up a Boss ME-50. Man oh man, this box does everything I need it to do. I've had 3 or 4 other multi's but the Boss blows them out of the water.


----------



## Jimi D

I picked up a couple nice pedals this year... I grabbed a Danelectro TOD(v1) and a Cool Cat Chorus (new version) and have enjoyed both - I use the TOD with my practice rig and the Cool Cat's on my Mandobird board... I also picked up an EH Soul Preacher for my Mandobird board, and it sounds/works a treat... I have a new Box of Rock that was on my main board for a bit but has been pulled since receiving my Mark V for Christmas - I'll probably incorporate it into my bedroom practice board since it does that crunchy Marshall thing so well... and my Korg Pitchblack is hands-down the best pedal board tuner I've ever owned... Besides these however, I also grabbed a Line 6 M9, and it is without a doubt my best pedal purchase of the year; there are so many excellent mod, delay, verb and filter effects in this thing that I can't imagine ever needing another pedal... I run it on my main board in the loop of my Mark V and it sounds spectacular, but it works equally well in front of my Deluxe Reverb. So the M9 is my pedal purchase of the year, despite some stiff competition... Killer pedal! Worth every penny!!


----------



## incidentslip

Thanks to the help of a couple of fine gents on this forum, for advice on proper pedalboard set-up, my fav. has to be my Fulltone Octa-fuzz. When I had it after the modulation effects in the chain, it was noisy, and the octave sounded like a bad steel drum on acid.Once everything was moved into it's proper place on the board, and made slight adjustments to the guitar volume, it just sounds amazing, both through the Marshall and Fender amps.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

korg blackout tuner.


----------



## zdogma

KHINGPYNN said:


> korg blackout tuner.


Yeah, I picked one up this year as well, works great.


----------



## Samsquantch

Boss RC-2. An invaluable practice tool.


----------



## davetcan

Ti-Ron said:


> Any reviews or samples of it? Just for our earing pleasure!!!


If you shoot me your email address I'll send you something VERY crude that I just whipped up for Pickslide who was asking if this thing could get "crunchy" on another forum.


----------



## lbrown1

Dr Scientist Tremolescence - bought from this forum


----------



## screamingdaisy

Fulltone Soul Bender.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

TC Electronics Nova System. Love it. Meets pretty much all of my effects needs. I love the fact that I can set up a patch and recall it whenever I'm in the mood. Especially since my practice sessions are often limited to 30 minutes before I hit the sack. I don't have to mess around with any pedals, just hit a patch and away I go.

Close second is the Timmy. Sounds great with all amps. I don't think there is a bad setting on it.


----------



## whackystrings

Line 6 M9

honourable mention:
Korg Pitchblack*+* tuner


----------



## paraedolia

BadCo73 said:


> my Lumpy's Tone Shop OC81D MKII fuzz pedal...


Have you checked the transistors? Seems he got slipped a lot of bum trannies.... Ouch.

My pick of the year is a fuzz too...

1965 FZ-1A ...


----------



## faracaster

My fave pedal this year isn't an effect pedal. But a *Goodrich volume pedal*. I have used volume pedals for several years now and after breaking my third Ernie Ball Pedal, I thought "there must be something better out there".
Did some research and it seemed like the Goodrich was the one every serious vol pedal user was using. So after finding out that the Canadian distributor was just down the highway from me, I whipped over to Al Brisco's shop, Steel Guitars Canada (www.steelguitarscanada.com) and tried one out.
The taper, the feel, the construction was so far superior to what I had known, I bought two !!!!

Cheers
pete


----------



## mhammer

faracaster said:


> My fave pedal this year isn't an effect pedal. But a *Goodrich volume pedal*. I have used volume pedals for several years now and after breaking my third Ernie Ball Pedal, I thought "there must be something better out there".
> Did some research and it seemed like the Goodrich was the one every serious vol pedal user was using. So after finding out that the Canadian distributor was just down the highway from me, I whipped over to Al Brisco's shop, Steel Guitars Canada (www.steelguitarscanada.com) and tried one out.
> The taper, the feel, the construction was so far superior to what I had known, I bought two !!!!
> 
> Cheers
> pete


Ah, but in the hands of someone who knows how to use them, a volume pedal _IS_ an effect.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## faracaster

mhammer said:


> Ah, but in the hands of someone who knows how to use them, a volume pedal _IS_ an effect.:smilie_flagge17:


Yessir....you are correct !!!


----------



## soldierscry

For me it's my carl martin boost kick, great pedal I leave it on 90% of the time. Also the Dano Transparent overdive V2 is a close secound.


----------



## CDWaterloo

Zvex Super-Duper... best purchase of 2009 sdsre


----------



## LowWatt

screamingdaisy said:


> Fulltone Soul Bender.


Hey, I think I sold you that one. 

That was definitely a special Soul Bender. Out of the many I've played through over the years, that one really was a step above everything else. Just a special set of trannies in it I guess.

For me, the best pedal I bought this year was the Dr. Scientist Frazz Dazzler (also bought used on this forum) ...with the Retro-Sonic Analog Delay only coming in second because I use more fuzz than delay.


----------



## jmb2

Best pedal purchase of 09?

*Draconis* from Lizard Leg Effects, with an honorable mention to both the *BB Pre-amp *from Xotic and *Deelay* from CMAT Mods :smile:


----------



## Stevo

In a heartbeat, it was my Damage Control Timeline. Amazing delay with a zillion good tones. It is the kind of pedal that you can design your whole rig around. I use it in the loop of my Mesa Lonestar Special.


----------



## old crow

Actually I'll go as far as to say the best pedal purchase of the decade was a 
Oxfuzz :smilie_flagge17: 
Works great with all guitars and cleans up a bit or alot by just rolling back the git vol. a wee bit. 
This pedal can give me all the nasty stuff I need or just ad a warm o.d.
No hum, fizz, or wierdness, just pure tone...really nice tone.


----------



## gearalley

I know its not 2009 anymore, but I picked up a Micro POG last nite for $50 off Craigslist. There are some sweet deals out there !!! kkjuw


----------



## Rwinder

superdelay
Timmy


----------



## zurn

OCD v.2 and I bought another EHX DMM after selling mine


----------



## Duster

Mine is easy. I own exactly one pedal. And I got it in 2009. So, by definition, or by default it is my favourite.

For Christmas, my lovely wife bought me a Liquid Gain Hydra Drive pedal. For my first pedal, I was looking for something that would give me a driven, just-breaking-up sound, but at lower volume levels. I wasn't looking for massive distortion or anything.

Scott at Axeandyoushallreceive advised me to try the LG Hydra, and I passed on the info in my Christmas wish list.

I don't know enough about pedals to offer lots of comparisons, but I will say that the Hydra hits exactly what I was looking for, and much, much more.

It's got knobs for both High Drive and Low Drive (for highs and lows, respectively). With the Drive knobs set to zero, the volume and tone knobs give me a brilliant and flexible clean boost. 

As you move the high and low drive knobs around through their range, you go through breaking up, to some really heavy distortion, and at the end of their range it's actually too much distortion for me.

It also has a fat/tight switch. When I play a Strat-style guitar, the switch goes to "fat", and the sound is full and rich. When I play an LP-style guitar, the "fat" is actually too muddy, so I switch to "tight" and, turning up the tone knob, can get just some fantastic tones, from two very different sounding guitars.

I'll have to try some more drives, but if I never find anything as good as this, I'll still be well pleased. This is a fantastic pedal and something tells me my first could always be my best. 

--- D


----------



## infinitemonkey

Malekko Spring Chicken.

Never again will I worry about busted reverb tanks. The Chicken sounds better than real springs, and it will never let me down. Chicken forever.


----------



## k tone

I bought a whole bunch of pedals in 09. Oddly the one that I am playing with the most is the Digitech Digidelay (I got it used for $40 with adapter). It has so many uses and is very intuative. 

Other good ones:
New Rat 2 - Sounds good even without the vaunted 308 chip
Any and all Dano Cool Cats (I have 5 now including the CC pedalboard) 
Digitech Metal Master - For ones innner Metallica (man does this thing get a cool metal tone model)
Boss SD-1 - Replaced my Bad Monkey
Marshall Echohead - My first one went bad but traded it for another and this one has a ton of features (Still like the Digidelay better though) 

Pedals that failed me in 09:
EHX Holy Stain - This has some nice sounds, is easy to use but was too noisy when engaged (sold).
EHX Memory Boy - Extreme volume boost when engaged (returned)
EHX Big Muff Pi with Tone Wicker - Bad/ interrmitent output jack/ wicker switch (Return/ Trade)
Artec Trem - Just a really bad sounding cheaply made P.O.S. (Returned)
Modtone Trem - Extreme volume drop when engaged (Still trying to return to Modtone)

In 2010 I have already traded the broken BMP w/Tone Wicker + $$ for a Vox Satchurator - I like this pedal ALOT. It is the distortion sound that I have been looking for(if it is not crunchy enough kick in the More switch). The tone purists thumb their nose at this one as being a glorified DS-1 but it is SO much more and very versitile. Who am I kidding I will probably have it sold by 2011 (no I actually think this one is a keeper).

It's official I have a problem. Sure is fun though.


----------



## Merlin

It's a tie between the Boss RT-20 Rotary pedal and the TC Nova Drive.


----------



## Farbulous

I'd have to say either my TC Nova Delay or my Analogman Sunlion.


----------



## forum_crawler

Damage Control Glass Nexus


----------



## Cdn_Cracker

If I could go with all purchases... I would say my new Larrivee RS-4... was pretty close to a new Les Paul but found this one instead.

But since this this about pedals... I grabbed a Emma Discombobulator a few months ago... loads of fun!!


----------



## Robert1950

I bought only one pedal last year. So you could it was my best, worst, most mediocre pedal if you want.:smile: Got a used ToneBone Hot British tube distortion pedal.


----------



## hapsall

My best purchase 2009..

Well I had a few good one's, but this sweety is the best..

Its an od/dist pedal from Emma Electronics (Denmark) and its called:

Reezafratzizt...

http://www.emmaelectronic.com/products/ReezaFRATzitz/ReezaFRATzitz.html


----------



## Nohtanhoj

Probably my MXR dyna comp. So smoooooooooth.


----------



## mrmatt1972

Nohtanhoj said:


> Probably my MXR dyna comp. So smoooooooooth.


That one's on my short list. I need a delay too.:wave:


----------



## flashPUNK

Best purchase of 2009 for me was my 1954 Historic Les paul. If this was the last guitar i'd ever play - i'd be a happy person.


----------



## zontar

Robert1950 said:


> I bought only one pedal last year. So you could it was my best, worst, most mediocre pedal if you want.:smile: Got a used ToneBone Hot British tube distortion pedal.


Yeah--like I posted earlier--only one pedal this year--so I guess it could be the worst I bought as well.

It was the first I bought in years, and the first in about 6 years since a friend gave me a DOD Classic Tube pedal he didn't use anymore--I use it to have a variety of distortions available.


----------



## faracaster

flashPUNK said:


> Best purchase of 2009 for me was my 1954 Historic Les paul. If this was the last guitar i'd ever play - i'd be a happy person.


I didn't know that R4's were available in a pedal version Mike. What part do you stomp on?


----------



## LowWatt

faracaster said:


> What part do you stomp on?


The headstock. I hear they are super strongly attatched to the neck on vintage style Les Pauls.


----------



## stratman89

My one and only pedal purchase that I wanted for 2009 actually wasn't available until Jan 2010. 

I just picked up the new Xotic BB Preamp MB.....love it!

I actually kicked the Zendrive off my pedalboard and put the BB between the Crunchbox and OCD......it's a nice fit.


----------



## bjricher

Red Witch deluxe moon phaser!


----------



## jaysfandan

Best buy: Mad Professor Little Green Wonder... stacked with Timmy, oh baby!

Worst sell: Fulltone '70. (open up your pedals to find all the switches before you toss one as a lemon...)


----------



## Samsquantch

Boss RC-2 Looper for practicing.


----------



## canadian tyler

vox brit boost. suprisingly clean boost. pretty versitile and a screaming deal.


----------



## pickslide

Bixonic Expandora and Analogman Beano Boost.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Bbe tremor


----------



## whammybar

I have to say it's a tie between the two cheapest pedals I have ever owned. I picked up a Cool Cat Vibe and a Cool Cat Transparent Overdrive v.1. Best money I ever spent and they blow the doors off more than a few boutique pedals I have owned/tried.


----------



## Nork

timefactor and extra switching pedal!


----------



## amp boy

my only pedal purchase for 2009 was a Empress Superdelay from a cool member here.
2010 seems like my pedal year......i hope.


----------



## Jimi D

My Line6 M9 has to rank as my best pedal purchase of 2k9 - great useable live tones and it works superbly in the loop of my Mark V! It's small enough that I can fit it on my PedalTrain Jr. and still use my PitchBlack tuner (much easier on these old eyes on a dark stage, and it means I don't have to wear my glasses when I play), my FDII, a boost pedal, my wireless unit and my Axess BS2. 

I gotta second whammybar's post for the Cool Cat pedals... I bought the Chorus and a Transparent Overdrive v.1 as well, and they're both on my second pedal board - absolutely fantastic sounding pedals for very, very little coin...


----------



## Guest

I only bought one pedal in 2009: a Mark Hammer Scrambler+. And it is a *glorious* pedal.

I now own four pedals: a Superdelay, a Mark Hammer Scrambler+, a Mark Hammer BossTone and an I Are See Golden Triangle. That's it. Crazy.


----------



## Brennan

I bought two pedals in '09: an MXR Carbon Copy, and a Turbo Tuner ST200. I would have to go with the tuner as my best pedal buy of the year (though I do love the MXR as well).


----------

